# Balance my lead acid batteries



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

What kind of lead are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

Trojan T105


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Flooded Lead Acid does not need any balancing. The batteries all reach full during the gassing phase of charging. 

What they do need is an equalization charge, which reduces the natural stratification of the electrolyte. Some chargers do an equalization charge every charge cycle, which may boost range short term, but reduce battery life long term, and others only do it when told to which is sometimes recommended once a month.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I have found that most of my lead/acid packs top balanced when charging in series. I see no real advantage for charging individually to do a balance, they always stayed good. (Unless you have a bad battery that is).

miz


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

You *do not* BALANCE Flooded Lead Acid Antimony batteries. When required by hydrometer reading you apply an Equalization Charge. For a T-105 the EQ charge is applied after the batteries have been fully charged. Then the EQ charge is applied at 2.6 volts per cell until the SPG has stabilized and less than .003 points range between all cells. Ideal SPG @ 77 F is 1.277

Warning here only EQ when needed. The EQ charge is a controlled over charge which cause + plate corrosion. Only EQ when either the SPG of the highest cell has been fully charged is less than 1.250, or when the range of all cells is greater than .0030. So remember EQ does do some minor damage, it is accumulative, and irreversible. 

No need to EQ the batteries separately assuming they are in series. Just set the charger to 2.6 vpc and monitor the charge with a hydrometer.

Refer to Trojan Owners Manual


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

And what does an Equalization charge do to a pack? Why, it balances them at the top again, and provides a little extra stirring of the electrolyte in the process. Lead acid batteries just happen to have their own built in shunt regulator in the form of a side reaction known as electrolysis.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

EVfun said:


> And what does an Equalization charge do to a pack? Why, it balances them at the top again, and provides a little extra stirring of the electrolyte in the process. Lead acid batteries just happen to have their own built in shunt regulator in the form of a side reaction known as electrolysis.


The EQ process is done to remove any sulfation that may have occurred during low-charge conditions. Stratification is not an issue in a mobile batteries, only stationary applications with low C/X charge rates of less than C/12.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

EVfun said:


> And what does an Equalization charge do to a pack? Why, it balances them at the top again, and provides a little extra stirring of the electrolyte in the process. Lead acid batteries just happen to have their own built in shunt regulator in the form of a side reaction known as electrolysis.


"Lead acid batteries are a contradiction to their selves. If you under charge them you screw them up. If you over charge them you screw them up. If you seem to do everything just right they screw up on theirown."
At three months the 105’s should be broken in by now. What charger are you using? I have had pretty good luck with Trojan batteries. I am using the T875 eight volt. I usually shut the charger off when the batteries start to gas and let it run the full equalization every 10th or 12th time. The packs have lasted about three and a half years at around 650 charges. I don’t do much else other than check the terminals for corrosion and tightness and make sure the water is up where it should be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2011)

My T105s are all in great shape. I want to keep them that way.
I have a ziban charger set for (24) 6 volt batteries. 
So, you do not have to balance flooded lead acid batteries. 
They self-balance by gassing. The more the gassing the more often you have to add water. The Lee Hart BMS may not be required in balancing but would it reduce watering by preventing gassing. Even adding distilled water you can change the PH and even though the jug says distilled
water, who is to say? I don't like the idea of adding water if possible.
Gassing is also corrosive. 

Any thought on adding Lee Hart's BMS to reduce watering?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

If you want to reduce watering, you should reduce your charge cycle.

My recommended charge cycle goes up to ~2.65 VPC where they gas vigorously, but lately I've switched to an AGM profile that doesn't go so high and they just lightly gas and it takes 30% less power. Hopefully by going easier on them they'll last longer, watering was never an issue anyway though.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

You will eventually need to add water no matter what you do. The batteries gas to some degree when pulling load. The specific gravity is what you keep an eye on. Too much water and the specific gravity is to low and not enough water and the gravity is to high. You should never add extra acid or have to unless the electrolyte has been lost from a spill. To gas or not to gas. Charging all of the time with out gassing can cause the plates to get brittle and too much gassing erodes them away. 
You just have to try and find a happy medium. 
When I first started out I was always checking with the hydrometer and taking readings and stuff. It was kind of like the first child. You are constantly checking on them and your life revolves around them. Almost 4 years later when I got the second battery pack it was kind of like the second child. Keep them clothed and fed and other than that they are pretty much on their own. In the case of the batteries do a weekly check of the water level make sure the lugs are snug and clean as well as wiping any dirt off of the battery tops.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't know why people go on about specific gravity. If you never add acid it doesn't matter. Just charge 'em and check the water occasionally. I fill mine twice a year and they've never been terribly low.


----------

